# Small blue lump



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Whilst grooming Alfie this afternoon I felt a small lump on his ribcage area, it's about the size of a five pence coin, and only very slightly raised, rather than a 'lump' as such - and it's blue in colour? 

I've got him booked into the vets for Friday, but just wondering if anyone has come across anything similar? 

It's not bothering him at all - he's quite happy for me to poke and prod it, it's just the colour of it that has especially concerned me.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Is it possible it's something like a fatty lump with a vein caught or visible init hence the blue colour?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

pogo said:


> Is it possible it's something like a fatty lump with a vein caught or visible init hence the blue colour?


Possibly - I've just shown it to my husband and he's given it perhaps the most accurate (yet bizarre!) description - it's like a blue Smartie under his skin. Perfectly smooth and very evenly blue coloured (doesn't have a veiny appearance), that kind of shape/size, but soft.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

hmmm well i've seen it before but on a person and it did look like how you've described and it was a vein caught in it so hopefully it's something as simple as that


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Sounds like it could be a sweat gland cyst, one of my dogs had one years ago. They just lanced it and got the gunk out, it's like hard-ish cheese (yuk) the same as in humans. Would imagine treatment is different now though. 

Here's a link to look through.
Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Malmum said:


> Sounds like it could be a sweat gland cyst, one of my dogs had one years ago. They just lanced it and got the gunk out, it's like hard-ish cheese (yuk) the same as in humans. Would imagine treatment is different now though.
> 
> Here's a link to look through.
> Causes of Solid-Appearing Lumps & Bumps on the Skin of Dogs


Thanks, hoping it something simple like that. Not sure where the sweat glands are, will have to look it up. Alfie's little lump is on his side, in the middle of his ribcage.

I did look through that link earlier but the only type of lump that mentioned being blue in colour was a type of malignant skin cancer due to sun damage, so I stopped reading!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Maybe had a knock there at some point and its a small blood vessel burst like a bruise

Hope its nothing too serious what ever it is !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Whilst grooming Alfie this afternoon I felt a small lump on his ribcage area, it's about the size of a five pence coin, and only very slightly raised, rather than a 'lump' as such - and it's blue in colour?
> 
> I've got him booked into the vets for Friday, but just wondering if anyone has come across anything similar?
> 
> It's not bothering him at all - he's quite happy for me to poke and prod it, it's just the colour of it that has especially concerned me.


Not some across anything blue, only thought may be that there has been some bleeding under the skin to make a a blue colour like a bruise maybe.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like a sebaceous cyst to me, my dog had one a few months ago and they can be blue in colour.

Sebaceous Cysts - An Infected Gland on your cat or dog


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all - will let you know what the vet thinks on Friday


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Thanks all - will let you know what the vet thinks on Friday


Hope all goes well and its nothing to worry about.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Hope all goes well and its nothing to worry about.


Thank you - I always panic something rotten when I find a lump or bump on one of them, especially since Alfie is 10 now. Will be glad when Friday gets here.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Thank you - I always panic something rotten when I find a lump or bump on one of them, especially since Alfie is 10 now. Will be glad when Friday gets here.


This lot have had there fair share of lumps and bumps over the years so I know what a worry it is, thankfully theres have never been anything to really worry about, as you say though you need to get it checked. Thats the bit I hate worse waiting so konw how you feel. Hopefully he will have an idea when he sees it.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

When I first read the title, I immediately thought of Blue and was thinking well he is already blue in colour ( long day) 
Wishing you the best for friday, my immediate thought was a sebeceous cyst, my friend had one that was bluey in colour


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Not long back from our vet appointment. Thankfully the vet thinks Alfie's lump is just a cyst  But he has taken photos of it and measured it, and will reassess in a month when Alfie goes in for his booster, and I'll keep a close eye on it in the meantime. Talk about relief!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

SixStar said:


> Not long back from our vet appointment. Thankfully the vet thinks Alfie's lump is just a cyst  But he has taken photos of it and measured it, and will reassess in a month when Alfie goes in for his booster, and I'll keep a close eye on it in the meantime. Talk about relief!


Fantastic news, so glad to hear that


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Relieved to hear it's nothing too serious


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good news : )


----------



## CaliDog (Jun 3, 2012)

SixStar said:


> Not long back from our vet appointment. Thankfully the vet thinks Alfie's lump is just a cyst But he has taken photos of it and measured it, and will reassess in a month when Alfie goes in for his booster, and I'll keep a close eye on it in the meantime. Talk about relief!


glad to hear everything went ok at the vets!

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So pleased the vet thinks that it is only a cyst. Great news.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but this is concerning me again. 

This lump has been very slowly growing in size since I first noticed it, and it was diagnosed as a cyst, nearly a year ago. It used to be very small and quite flat against the skin, but it's now about the size of a large pea and more 'lump-like' rather than just a bump on the skin. It feels perfectly smooth and quite rubbery, and can be lifted and pulled right away from the body. It's still blue in colour.

The vet has done two Fine Needle Aspirations on it - one back in September last year which came back as inconclusive so we elected to just continue monitoring it for the time being. It's bothering me though, before I used to have to really search for it to find it and now I seem to brush against it whenever I pick him up, so he had another FNA done last Friday - the results came back today, again as inconclusive! Our vet has said this is because blood is drawn out with the cells which contaminates them and prevents them from being accurately tested. 

Our vet has said it isn't giving him any great cause for concern, and that I can continue to monitor it again and see if he grows any more, or I can have it removed.

I decided to have it removed and have booked him in for next Thursday, then the whole lump can be sent away to be biopsied.

There is no particular need for this thread I guess, just that I'm worried. Alfie is blind so a day admittance to the surgery is going to be hugely stressful for him and he's 11, so that's an added worry.

Poor Alfie - he doesn't have much luck, bless him.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Sorry for dragging up an old thread, but this is concerning me again.
> 
> This lump has been very slowly growing in size since I first noticed it, and it was diagnosed as a cyst, nearly a year ago. It used to be very small and quite flat against the skin, but it's now about the size of a large pea and more 'lump-like' rather than just a bump on the skin. It feels perfectly smooth and quite rubbery, and can be lifted and pulled right away from the body. It's still blue in colour.
> 
> ...


 If lumps are round smooth and not hard and you can move them freely about in the skin they do tend to be nothing to worry about usually.
Having said that there is nothing worse then sitting worrying about something and if its bothering you better to do what you are doing and have it completely removed.

Hoping that its nothing to worry about and he is OK if its like you described it shouldn't take long to remove it so he wont need to be under for very long, it should be removed quite easily.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to hear that sixstar, sending lots of love to alfie i'm sure it will be fine


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks both of you  - fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about, but I'll feel happier with it off.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I hope Alfie will be okay. x

On a lighter note, I was wondering how you lifted him looking at your profile picture. Then I looked further down and noticed, Alfie is a little Westie, silly me


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Good luck at vets , hope its nothing


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck to Alfie for next Thursday, hope the op isn't too stressful for him, and that proper examination of the lump in due course identifies it as nothing of concern!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

PetloverJo said:


> I hope Alfie will be okay. x
> 
> On a lighter note, I was wondering how you lifted him looking at your profile picture. Then I looked further down and noticed, Alfie is a little Westie, silly me


That raised a smile, thank you!



new westie owner said:


> Good luck at vets , hope its nothing





soulful dog said:


> Good luck to Alfie for next Thursday, hope the op isn't too stressful for him, and that proper examination of the lump in due course identifies it as nothing of concern!


Thanks  Roll on next week, want it all over and done with!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

All set for Alfie's surgery tomorrow - poor little man. Please keep your fingers crossed that it's nothing sinister!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Best of luck little guy everything crossed here


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

best of luck to Alfie!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Busy day here tomorrow so I'll wish Alfie all the best now and check when I can for news.

Will be thinking of you both xxxxxxx


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Wishing all the best to you and Alfie! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Wishing Alfie all the best for tomorrow, be thinking of you both.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Lots of fingers and paws crossed for Alfie tomorrow


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks all of you  Dropping him off at 8 and they're planning to get him in surgery first so hopefully he'll be able to come home not long after lunch. We've had words and he is under strict instructions to behave himself!


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sending best wishes and HUGE positive thoughts for you're baby hun. xx


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Let us know how Alfie is when you can


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope it went well and your gorgeous boys home soon for a cuddle


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

I pray and hope the surgery goes smoothly and a fast recovery to Alfie ....


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

An emergency patient went in this morning so Alfie was later in to surgery than planned. I can ring at 2.30 for an update.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

any news hun?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry there was a delay hope he has had the surgery and is OK now.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Little man is home  I rang at 2.30 and they said he had came round ok but was quite panicky, didn't seem to know where he was, so I was allowed to go and collect him then. 

He's very groggy and walking a bit arkwardly, I think the stitches are pulling a bit as one end is quite close to his armpit, but he's otherwise ok. He's had a tiny bit of dinner and hasn't much moved from the bed by the fire since we got in. 

Vet said the lump looked quite black but said it came away very easily, so we'll just have to wait and see - results will be back in 2-3 working days. Pre-op bloods were all absolutely perfect for an 11 year old dog though, so that's great.

Thanks for all your well wishes guys, means a lot xx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

glad he's home ok, heres hoping the tests come back ok xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Little man is home  I rang at 2.30 and they said he had came round ok but was quite panicky, didn't seem to know where he was, so I was allowed to go and collect him then.
> 
> He's very groggy and walking a bit arkwardly, I think the stitches are pulling a bit as one end is quite close to his armpit, but he's otherwise ok. He's had a tiny bit of dinner and hasn't much moved from the bed by the fire since we got in.
> 
> ...


Give him hug from us glad hes okay


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Little man is home  I rang at 2.30 and they said he had came round ok but was quite panicky, didn't seem to know where he was, so I was allowed to go and collect him then.
> 
> He's very groggy and walking a bit arkwardly, I think the stitches are pulling a bit as one end is quite close to his armpit, but he's otherwise ok. He's had a tiny bit of dinner and hasn't much moved from the bed by the fire since we got in.
> 
> ...


Glad his home safe, and everything crossed here for when you get the results back that its nothing to worry about.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Pleased he's home and hope the results are OK. Good to know the pre-op blood tests were fine, that's something.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Good to hear he's home safe and sound. 

Hope he soon starts to pick up and the results are good. 
Sending lots of positive and healing vibes to Alfie and a ((((((((Big Hug))))))) to you


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Was tkinking about you test but never got online last night

So pleased he's home safely & hope he had a reasonably comfortable night - keeping my fingers crossed re the results xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

He's a little brighter this morning - been for a very short on-lead walk and had some breakfast - and has now resumed his spot in bed where I reckon he'll stay for the vast majority of the day! Thanks again guys for keeping him in your thoughts  x


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

Glad he's doing well. At least he gets to stay in bed all day, I am jealous!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad he is brighter this morning.


----------



## Frollie (Aug 10, 2013)

How's Alfie doing today?


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Frollie, thanks for after him. He's back on form now - needs constantly reminding that he's got stitches and is to take it easy!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have fun! 

Nothing harder than trying to persuade some of them they should be taking it easy!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Have fun!
> 
> Nothing harder than trying to persuade some of them they should be taking it easy!


I wouldn't mind - but he seems to have more energy than he normally has?!  

Think he's proving a point and trying to make me believe that he really _is_ well enough to go and stalk the bunnies in the garden!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Really pleased to hear he is back to himself today.


----------



## DogManDan (Oct 28, 2013)

happy to hear that alfie is OK !:cornut: I hope he fully recovers soon


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

A totally benign type of blood vessel tumour   - the relief is indescribable!


----------

